# TTC number 2



## Miss sprinkle (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi I am new on this forum 

We have been trying to conceive our second child since 2 years . We have a little boy aged 3 .
My hubby's SA came back as 0% morphology.. Do we have a chance?? We have our first appointment with me rutherford at spire Leeds on Monday... Wondering if anyone had been to him and anyone been in a similar situation? 

Thanks

Rosi


----------



## MrsD1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Rosi
I'm Em and I live abroad. My little girl is three as well and I'm about to start IVF after two years ttc during which time we had one mc. Before we had our gorgeous girl I had three mc... 
I'm 40 now and wishing I hadn't waited so long but hopeful that at least we can try something and maybe we might get lucky. 
All our tests were normal. So it's unexplained.


----------

